# Approximate weight of a 17.2hh warmblood



## LankyDoodle (2 September 2008)

I have a 2.5l kia sorento that will pull 3t.  The trailer is 1250kg and George, a 15.1 welsh cob is 5-600kg so we are looking at 1850kg plus saddles, boots, bags etc, brings it to about 2t.  The Equitrek will take 2 18hh horses easily, but I am concerned about the weight of these 2 horses in transit together.  

I know it is impossible to know his exact weight but he's 17.2hh and has 10.5/11" bone. He is a bit overweight at the moment to be honest.  Our mare was about the same height as G but weighed more and the trailer pulled them both easily.

We have tried loading him to see how much space George would have with him in there and, although the horse needs a bit more training on how to actually turn once he's in there, all that seems OK to me.  

I will try to upload a pic in a bit.


----------



## Silverspring (2 September 2008)

My 17.2 Bavarian warmblood with 9.5 inch bones weighed around 700kg (at least that was the vets best estimate) you're sounds a little heavier (and chubbier 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) so I would er on the side of caution and assume he was round about 750kg to 800kg.  Post pics I always like to see the pretty warmbloods!


----------



## catembi (2 September 2008)

My Irish Draught mare was 17.1 &amp; was weighed at the vets at Newmarket.  She weighed 730kg. 

My 17 hh Irish Sports (in avatar) was also weighed at the vets &amp; was 690 kg.

 Not sure if this is any help?


----------



## JessPickle (2 September 2008)

Pickle is approximetly 785 on weigh tape I would expect yours to be of simular weight.  As above poster said would guess between 750-800kg


----------



## LankyDoodle (2 September 2008)

Thank you so much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I am just uploading the pics now. They aren't very good ones I'm afraid, but they give the idea.

While I am waiting for them to upload...

He is Trenawin Laureatte (registered Trenawin Lastatt but the person who bought him from the breeder changed his name).  His dam is Trenawin Aurora and sire is Lenard.  Lenard's sire is Ladalco - Olympic event stallion - and dam is Jasmin.  Trenawin Aurora's sire is Atlantus and dam is Lydia.  Lenard's grandsire is Ladykiller and Trenawin Aurora's grandsire is Landgraf, so he has Ladykiller on both sides.  This horse is 7 years and 3 months old, has amazing paces and will jump but his thing is dressage.  He's dark bay and 17.2hh.  He does suffer with sweet itch but, to be honest, it could be better managed than it is being currently.  He's pretty traffic proof and I actually feel small on him, which is not usual for me as I am 5'9/10" tall and not skinny!  He is an absolute dream to handle, needs some work on loading but he will go up - it's just the turning him when he's in there!  He does chew a bit which is one thing that may hold me back - he doesn't chew rugs but will occasionally nibble bits of wood!!  He's good with the farrier but his feet also need a bit of work.  He is a good doer so would do well next to George (my worst nightmare = owning a good doer next to a poor doer!).  

Ummm what else..... oh yes, he's being sold by people who've become quite good friends so we know his history and that they won't lie to us. He had a splint when he was about 4, but I don't know anything about splints?  He isn't as sure footed as I am used to but that's because I am used to riding cobs across moorland!  He is very good on hard ground but ca stumble on moorland.  Oh and he's seen the hounds but got so excited they brought him home after half hour!


----------



## LankyDoodle (2 September 2008)

Here's little and large, aka George and Lanky hehe.


----------



## scotsmare (2 September 2008)

OMG he's huge!!

Splints are quite common in big young horses so as long as it's been treated / hasn't bothered him he should be fine.

Nice boy though


----------



## LankyDoodle (2 September 2008)

Yep, he's very big.  I rode him pretty much every day when I was on holiday (18 days), so I've tested him quite thoroughly; he's being sold at bargain price because of the sweet itch, but comes with all his rugs and tack etc.  I've not committed yet as we wanted to sort out the livery and make a non-emotional decision (sellers are friends), and I am still not sure to be honest!

Yes, it's been treated.  It was over 3 years ago apparently and there's never been an issue since.


----------



## LankyDoodle (2 September 2008)

TBH, if he didn't have sweet itch, with his breeding I'd be looking to pay a lot more so it would be a bargain; and as I've successfully got George's sweet itch under control, I am up for that challenge. They have A LOT of midges where they are located and I don't think he has the best rug to protect him to be honest!


----------



## BackInBlack (2 September 2008)

like the number plate of the car in the background


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 September 2008)

i would guess around the 700kg mark


----------



## LankyDoodle (2 September 2008)

Hehe. That's our car!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  My husband jokes that he bought it in honour of me, not the horses!!!


----------

